# Canon 400d upgrade?



## Samuel.z (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello

I recently got interested in photography and got my hand on a canon 400d. 

My dad bought this camera back in 2007 and now it have been gathering dust(not literally) for a while. So now in 2016 I started it up and worked well as expected.
My question here is. Will a trade up improve my photos? 

I want to shoot landscape photos so that means I should get a wide lens. but I'm not sure the resolution the 400d is producing is good enough for landscape photos.

I really do enjoy photographing and will probably spend a lot of time doing it. but as i'm still a amateur in this area i would like some opinions and thoughts from the community.

I'm ready to spend 400-500€/440 - 560$ (Don't be shy I might reach outside these borders as well).

So to simplify what I'm asking for.

Should I buy a new camera or stick with the one I got and focus on accessories.


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2016)

Better gear will improve the potential of what you can produce; BUT your methodology is likely, at this stage, a bigger barrier to quality than your equipment. 

Before you spend anything I would get some advice and show your photos and get some feedback (check link in my signature about help on that) so that you can improve the overall quality of what you produce before you go spending money. This process also improves your understanding which makes you better equipped to ask for suggestions and be able to filter through what you do and don't need from your equipment- what its shortcomings are and its bonuses - so as to have some context to suggestions and your approach.

Otherwise you'll just get other peoples favourite gear lists. 


So lets see a couple of photos - lets hear what settings you used - what mode - how you shot it - did you use a tripod etc... all the detail you can give.


----------



## goooner (Jul 29, 2016)

What lenses do you have for the 400D? I shot with a 450D for many years and got some very good results before I upgraded to the Nikon. Will you be willing to buy 2nd hand. The budget is on the low side, if you want to include a decent wide lens. 

A brand new NIkon D3300 with a kit lens (usually 18-55) will be around 400€ in these parts. Very good camera, that will be an upgrade on your canon. Not sure what the newest Canon entry level is going for at the moment.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 29, 2016)

Overread has some great advice.

Knowing what you want your next piece of gear to do better is always the first step in upgrading.



Overread said:


> Otherwise you'll just get other peoples favourite gear lists.



But I like my favourite gear!!!!


----------



## spiralout462 (Jul 29, 2016)

Canon 760d makes sense to me.  Unless you want to pay for an 80d or 6d.  A nice tripod is a must for landscapes, in my opinion.  Good lenses should net you better results than a new body.  But you would benefit from a new body as well.


----------



## Samuel.z (Jul 30, 2016)

Canon 400d, 
EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 IS USM
ISO: 400
Exposure time: 1/6
f/4

Time: 20:17
Cloudy day during sunset.
Tripod was used.
Location: Stockholm(Visättra), Sweden





Canon 400d, 
EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 IS USM
ISO: 100
Exposure time: 1.3 sec
f/11

Time: 19:03
Cloudy, sun covered mostly by trees
Tripod was used.
Location: Stockholm(Visättra), Sweden





Canon 400d, 
EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 IS USM
ISO: 200
Exposure time: 1/60
f/5.6

Time: 20:03
Cloudy, sunset from behind.
Tripod was used.
Location: Stockholm(Farsta, lake magelungen), Sweden


When I'm out shooting I always find it hard to know if the photo looks good. Most of the time the look great on the LCD display but when I get home and look at the computer they're just awful. 
Any tips on how to know if the photo is good? should i bring my laptop?


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 5, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Canon 760d makes sense to me.  Unless you want to pay for an 80d or 6d.  A nice tripod is a must for landscapes, in my opinion.  Good lenses should net you better results than a new body.  But you would benefit from a new body as well.



I see some exposure issues, low shutter speeds, etc that affect image quality

Canon 700D, 760D  should work but before you upgrade look at improving your understanding of the "exposure triangle"


----------

